# Looking for used single group professional espresso machine



## Spirou78 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello,

I live in London and I am looking for a used single-group professional espresso machine (La cimbali, brasilia, etc.). This is for home use.

Thank you,

Fabrizio


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Fabrizio,

Check out the Fracino Heavenly and Cherub machines on http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk

cheers

Andy


----------

